# Can i rent your Motorhome?



## PKW25 (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi. Is there anyone on here who would consider renting their Motorhome to me for the Glastonbury Festival please? Its okay i am not a youngster but a semi-retired gent hovering around the 62 mark! Too old for camping these days so a bit of glamping would be ideal. If you are in the North Somerset/Bristol areas or near please get in touch. I am looking for something in the 2/3 birth class but would take a 4 birth if offered. Rental price to be agreed with you if you are interested. Many Thanks Phil W


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Try google there are some firms that place the caravan on site for you.

cabby


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

west country motorhomes hire and are not far away.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Here you are no problem !!!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MOTORHOME...mpers_Caravans_Motorhomes&hash=item27e1a239e3

Only £1,000....


----------



## PKW25 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks Spence. Yes i do know about them and other companies. Was quoted £1000 from a company for a 2 berth for 1 week. Scandalous i thought! Phil


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The problem would be insurance

I already have two sons and a son in law on mine

Come to think about it they haven't payed me the extra premium

Aldra


----------



## PKW25 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks Steve. £1000 no thanks. Phil


----------



## PKW25 (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi Aldra Would pay the excess. Unlike your sons lol Phil :lol:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Rent my motorhome - or my boat?

Certainly not Sir! They are both private property - he sniffs  :lol:


Anyway, the public would probably 'dog-ear' my two volume Oxford Shorter Dictionary. 

I know, I can get the full one on disc now!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ours is out throughout the school hols with the kids

They take the grandkids so we don't have too

Been there seen it done it

Our eldest is 20 so we have had plenty practise :lol: :lol: 

In-between we take it

It does seem expensive to rent

But our van is worth over £ 60,000 with the extras

So I guess that's why the high prices

Hope you find something that suits

And maybe you will buy one at a price you can afford once yo have tried it

Aldra


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

PKW25 said:


> Thanks Spence. Yes i do know about them and other companies. Was quoted £1000 from a company for a 2 berth for 1 week. Scandalous i thought! Phil


How much would you be willing to pay?

£1000 for the festival seems very reasonable and I would have thought this was the going rate but there are always people who think it should be nearer £400.

I have a friend who paid £1500 for a 6 berth for Glastonbury and still had to agree to a £2000 insurance excess.

James


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Would you be prepared to let, whoever you rent a motorhome from, live in your house and drive your car for the period of the hire?


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Was it here or another forum recently where someone was at a music festival and re-called seeing about 6 blokes all on the top of a rented motorhome.. Bouncing up and down with the music....
Not saying the OP would be doing that BUT what a thought.!!!!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think he has every right to ask

It's what we encourage on MHF

So maybe the price he was quoted was realistic

That's really all he was asking

Is find it a bit hard to swallow

But if I cost out a weekly cost on myMH

Maybe not

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

If its just a one off for Glastonbury why not just buy a cheap £500 caravan and then flog it afterwards? Shop wisely and you may even make a profit or at worse loose a couple of hundred quid which is a lot less than £1000 plus any damages that might occur if you rent one.

I priced Glasto in the motorhome field a couple of years ago and for two of us it was the neck end of £500! Add a £1000 for as weeks rental and its getting a bit much I reckon!

Last time I was there was the early 90's I think in a tent which I never got back to the first two nights anyway! Festival tents are about £20 now!


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

We hired ours out a few years ago for Glasto to a doctor and his wife and young son

They paid £800 (plus insurance through Motorholme) for the long weekend (Thurs - Tues)

Came back in good order and all that but we decided the hassle of cleaning it every time to a renting standard was too much for us.

No "holier than thou" attitude (I wouldn't let someone sh1t in my Thetford etc) - just practicality.

We couldn't be @rsed!

Cheers

Dave

I see preview is broken again...


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

PKW25 said:


> Thanks Spence. Yes i do know about them and other companies. Was quoted £1000 from a company for a 2 berth for 1 week. Scandalous i thought! Phil


I think thats about the going rate and most companies would now be fully booked as bookings start pre ticket ballot.

The insurance is another sticker, "self drive hire, hire and reward insurance" is very expensive


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

As I understand, for English motorhome hire companies - Glastonbury is the most popular rental date in the calendar. 

Hence why charges are at a premium - supply and demand.

Mike


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

Hiring for Glastonbury is the most expensive - motorhomes are highly sought after. The only times we've hired ours out was for Glasto - there was plenty of choice at other times, and ours didn't get selected!

First time it came back no problems, second time it was damaged, but drunken folk punching the side ( several times) when they walked past. The hirer was not very happy to lose his deposit. 

The Hire Company was useless - didn't advocate for the owner at all.

Insurance is expensive, the deposit is always expensive too, but you can get insurance to cover the excess which s generally the same as the deposit from insurance4 hire.

Bit rude to come on here and think you could get a motorhome on the cheap tho' -it is not a cheap hobby to have.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

If you could tow a tin tent, £400 a week and from someone reputable http://www.swindoncaravans.com/hiring.html


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

> cypsygal said :-
> Bit rude to come on here and think you could get a motorhome on the cheap tho' -it is not a cheap hobby to have.


And for Glastonbury of all venues!! 

I wouldn't let a perfect stranger (_non subscriber - therefore a completely unknown quantity_) hire our van for a week's retreat at a monastery! :roll:

Sorry to be so direct - but this is a a completely unrealistic request. If the boot was on the other foot, would he let someone take his 50 grand's worth of pride an joy to Glastonbury - to be used as an observation platform or a dance floor!! 8O

Dave


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

PKW25 said:


> Thanks Spence. Yes i do know about them and other companies. Was quoted £1000 from a company for a 2 berth for 1 week. Scandalous i thought! Phil


You don't know how much motorhomes cost then?

Or how much adequate insurance costs? 
That alone is around £100 for a long weekend.

£1000 is par for the course, anything much less than £750 needs to be treated like an email from HMRC saying you are as a valued customer eligible for a tax refund.

PS if you think the motorhome hire is expensive, have you seen what Galstonbury charge for admission  
and for a motorhome camping space on top of that?

PPS if you are still interested I know someone who might hire you an older (2003 3/4 berth) ex-hire motorhome for around £750 all inc.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

My motorhome is not worth 50 grand but it is still my pride and joy and wouldn't be let out to anyone else under any circumstances.My son keeps dropping unsubtle hints but he has absolutely no chance.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well,

Our two sons and our son in law take it during school holidays

Along with the G kids

It's not my pride and joy

But love it's yours wakk44

I quite like it though and enjoy our trips in it

Aldra


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Your family must be a more conscientious than mine Sandra,my eldest lad does not treat things with respect so will never get the chance to borrow my motorhome.There are also so many things to learn about-water,refillable gas,electrical,inverter,awning etc....the list just goes on and on.

It does help if you have experience with motorhomes or caravans which have similar systems but he doesn't.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

> Wakk44 said:- My motorhome is not worth 50 grand but it is still my pride and joy and wouldn't be let out to anyone else under any circumstances.


Nor is mine Steve, but it cost as much as I could possibly afford - and I expect the same is true for most of us on the forum.

To let a perfect stranger take it anywhere at all is out of the question, but to somewhere like Glastonbury would be certifiable lunacy. 8O

Dave


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

henstridge caravans at Henstridge, somerset. hire vans for glastonbury. I believe they deliver them to the site. Google phone number and ask. nothing to lose


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

My two sons and son in law are aged from 40 - 50 yrs old

So pretty much matured and bordering on ancient :lol: :lol: 

The way I look at it is it's a lot of money to sit around, gives the grandkids a break that doesn't involve us taking them, and it's maintained out of their inheritance :lol: :lol: 

I wouldn't want to hire it out though that's a different ball game

Aldra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Dunno if it's too late but there is one for rent here......................

http://www.leboncoin.fr/locations_de_vacances/662617195.htm?ca=4_s

Ray.


----------

